# Does anyone here know how to do a basic french twist?



## Demosthenes (Apr 28, 2005)

Ok, I know this seems really dumb, but I tried to do one the other day on someone else, and there was no way that I could keep it in place.  We ended up just waving her hair for prom, but I did feel really bad.  Her hair was 4 inches past her shoulders, which should have been a good length, but it was super thick (asian) hair.  I tried tons of bobby pins and hairspray but it just wasn't working.  Does anyone have any good tips?


----------



## jeanna (Apr 29, 2005)

Did you try setting her hair with hot rollers prior to the french twist? I find that helps when attempting any sort of updo. Wrap sections of hair around hot rollers, spraying them with liquid gel or flexible hold hairspray first. Also, some light teasing after the rollers are out helps too. Generally, using "dirty" hair (ie. washed the night/day before) is easier to work with, especially with asian hair, so it's not as slippery. But if the hair was washed the day of, then some texturizing product will help.


----------



## Demosthenes (Apr 30, 2005)

She went in with "dirty hair" but I didn't use rollers... hmm... I'll try that next time.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thanks for your help!


----------

